# Vom Ofenpass zum Costainas



## muddymartin (20. Juli 2011)

Die Suchfunktion hat mich nicht richtig weitergebracht. Wer kann was zur Wegbeschaffenheit/Fahrbarkeit des Teilstücks Ofenpass - Alp da Munt - Alp Champatsch - Pso. da Costainas sagen? Möchte eigentlich nicht erst 500hm bis Tschierv abfahren um es anschließend wieder hochzkurbeln.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist ein superschöner Trail! Vom Ofenpass (bzw. der Kehre darunter) geht´s erst noch ein Stück relativ steil hoch, aber dann fängt der Spaß an! Technisch nicht schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (21. Juli 2011)

Richtig gesagt.
Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingswege. 
Das kurze Stück relativ am Anfang und am Ende die letzten 50-100hm zum Costainas hoch sind zu schieben.
Sonst alles schön und wunderbar zu fahren.


----------



## muddymartin (21. Juli 2011)

Na das klingt doch super, vielen Dank Euch beiden. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden!


----------



## muddymartin (21. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist ein superschöner Trail! Vom Ofenpass (bzw. der Kehre darunter) geht´s erst noch ein Stück relativ steil hoch, aber dann fängt der Spaß an! Technisch nicht schwierig.


 
Vielleicht eine Frage noch, auf meiner Karte sehe ich vom Ofenpass zwei Abzweige, einmal direkt an der Passhöhe (1) , ein zweiter ca. 800m weiter Richtung Tschierv (2). Meinst Du die?


----------



## OptiMist (21. Juli 2011)

Ja es ist der Zweite Abzweig.
Allerdings würde ich einfach mal den Weg von der Passhöhe ansehen. Man würde ein paar Höhenmeter sparen, da ich immer aus der anderen Richtung kam und der Weg auf den GPS Tourenvorschlägen nicht drauf ist, habe ich ihn nie Probiert. Sieht aber eigentlich gut aus.
Einfach mal die ersten Meter testen, kann ja nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt keine Karte da, daher weiß ich jetzt nicht genau...
Ich bin mal von unten kommend geradeaus, um eben die Straßenmeter zu sparen und hab´s bereut. Das geht ziemlich durchs Gestrüpp (Latschen, recht eng stehend) wo man nicht fahren kann, vielleicht bergab noch eher wie bergauf. Wir haben für das Stückchen ne ganze Weile gebraucht und haben danach ausgesehen, als hätten wir mit einer Katze gerauft... Also so aus dem Gedächtnis würd ich mal davon abraten.


----------



## muddymartin (21. Juli 2011)

Auf catfight kann ich verzichten, wir nehmen dann die unpieksige Variante. Danke Euch!


----------



## dochoc (21. Juli 2011)

Wir haben den Weg direkt von der Passhöhe aus 2008 mal probiert. Er ist nicht empfehlenswert und wie Pfadfinderin beschrieben hat überwiegend nicht fahrbar. Dicke Wurzeln , Stufen engstehende und niedrige Bäume.


----------



## st.zipp (21. Juli 2011)

dochoc schrieb:


> Wir haben den Weg direkt von der Passhöhe aus 2008 mal probiert. Er ist nicht empfehlenswert und wie Pfadfinderin beschrieben hat überwiegend nicht fahrbar. Dicke Wurzeln , Stufen engstehende und niedrige Bäume.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Wir sind diesen oberen Pfad direkt zum Ofenpass letzte Woche gefahren, d. h. meist geschoben, z. T. auch getragen. Lohn sich nicht! Zudem extrem viele Wanderer, welche hier vom Ofenpass zur Alp Munt queren. Der Rest ist allerdings traumhaft! Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (21. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt keine Karte da, [...]



die gibt's doch online, in allerfeinster Qualität: http://map.geo.admin.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonstrampler (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,
mich würde die umgekehrte Richtung interssieren - ist die genauso empfehlenswert ?
ODER Kennt jemand zufällig den Weg von der Alp Astras über die Funtana di s-charl zum Ofenpass (Alp Buffalora).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2011)

Den kannst gleich komplett vergessen. Steil, seeehr ausgesetzt, schmal, da kann mal nicht mal das Radl schieben, weil´s zu schmal ist, das baumelt dann in der Luft. Ich hab das mal umgekehrt gemacht. Ausserdem schiebst schon von der Alp Astras zur Funtant di S-charl komplett hoch, das ist nämlich nix mit Flowtrail, sondert Trampelpfad in Kuhwiese. Die andere Variante ist wesentlich schöner.


----------



## palomo70 (22. Juli 2011)

Alloha,
ich bin letzten Samstag vom Costainas über Alp Champatsch und Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass gefahren. Alles bestens!
Sehr steile Schotterabfahrt vom Costainas, dann kurzes steiles Stück bergauf nach der Alp Champatsch (ich habs an dem Tag nach Fimberpass und Costainas geschoben), danach wunderschöner Trail mit ganz kurzen Schiebestücken bis zur Ofenpassstraße. Dort steht übrigens ein bärensicherer Abfalleimer!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2011)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> die gibt's doch online, in allerfeinster Qualität: http://map.geo.admin.ch



Danke! Aber du merkst, alles im Kopf!


----------



## Trailblizz (22. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Den kannst gleich komplett vergessen. Steil, seeehr ausgesetzt, schmal, da kann mal nicht mal das Radl schieben, weil´s zu schmal ist, das baumelt dann in der Luft. Ich hab das mal umgekehrt gemacht. Ausserdem schiebst schon von der Alp Astras zur Funtant di S-charl komplett hoch, das ist nämlich nix mit Flowtrail, sondert Trampelpfad in Kuhwiese. Die andere Variante ist wesentlich schöner.



Was ginge, wäre von der Funtana da S-charl nicht direkt zum Ofenpass, sondern über die Alp da Munt. Aber dann bleibt immer noch der Aufstieg von der Alp Astras zur Funtana, und der lohnt sich, wie von Pfadfinderin richtig beschrieben, wirklich nicht.
Der Costainas dagegen ist sehr schön und durchgehend befahrbar. Und der Singletrail von der Alp Champatsch zur Alp da Munt ist so schön, das darfst Du nicht verpassen. Also unbedingt so rum fahren!


----------



## gipfelstürmer (22. Juli 2011)

2007 bin ich von Alp Astra über Pass Funtana nach Alp Compatsch. Anbei zwei Fotos (Pass Funtana + Trail von Alp Munt Richtung Alp Compatsch). Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass der Pass Funtana sich nicht lohnt.
Viele Spass mit Deiner Runde
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2011)

So sieht der Trail im Valbella Ri. Funtana di S-Charl aus: 





und so sieht´s neben dem Trail aus:





Sturzraum oder Schlenkerspielraum = 0

Was man hier nicht sieht, dass man auf dem Trail in jeder Richtung noch mal ganz schön Hohenmeter machen muss, die man schieben muss, weil der Weg einfach zu schmal ist und z.T. auch große Steine drinliegen.


----------



## bikeseppl (23. Juli 2011)

Das stück Trail das man auf dem Bild sieht würde mich schon reizen.

Servus Reiner


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2011)

Das sieht wirklich besser aus, als es ist! Du kannst kaum kurbeln, weil du dann nämlich mit dem Pedal an den bergseitigen Steinen hängenbleibst, nebendran kannst dein Bike nicht schieben, weil der Weg zu schmal ist. Hat schon seinen Grund, dass wir das Rad hochkant schieben. Aber probier´s aus!


----------



## st.zipp (24. Juli 2011)

Carbonstrampler schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde die umgekehrte Richtung interssieren - ist die genauso empfehlenswert ?
> ODER Kennt jemand zufällig den Weg von der Alp Astras über die Funtana di s-charl zum Ofenpass (Alp Buffalora).



@ carbonstrampler

jau, wir sind vor 10 tagen von s-charl kommend zur alp astras und dann über die funtana di s-charl zum ofenpass. super variante zum costainas, v. a. wenn man  nach westen weiter fahren will. Von der Alp astras schiebt man vielleicht 15 - 20 min richtung funtana, der rest ist dann auf schönem singletrail fahrbar. landschaftlich ein traum. Einsam und großartig. Dann sehr lohnende trail abfahrt (s 1) zum weg westlich der alp munt. nur der letzte trail, der bei P. 2152 rechts direkt zum ofenpass zieht, ist eben nicht zu empfehlen. Da ham wir viel schieben und tragen müssen. Da wäre es sicher besser, runter vorbei an P. 2078 zur obersten östl. kehre und auf der teerstraße zum ofenpass. Viel spaß euch!

Hier noch der kartenausschnitt mit den P. 2150 und P. 2078:

http://map.geo.admin.ch/?Y=821380&X=170561&zoom=7&bgLayer=ch.swisstopo.pixelkarte-farbe


----------



## st.zipp (26. Juli 2011)

Habe mal in das benutzeralbum ein bild von der Auffahrt zur Funtana di S-Charl reingestellt. Wie man sieht ist nach der kurzen schiebesrecke direkt über der Apl Astras der rest problemlos fahrbar. Ich versuche dann noch ein Bild von der singeltrailabfahrt nach Süden hochzuladen.

 @Carbonstrampler Übrigens vom Ofenpass zur Alp Buffalora geht gleich nach der Passhöhe links ein schöner Trail ab. Viel spaß


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2011)

von der alp astras via funtana da s-charl zum ofenpass gibts ja grundsätzlich 2 möglichkeiten, einmal durchs valbella (rosa), oder geradeaus auf dem hauptweg weiter. 
wenn man auf dem hauptweg die schwarzen varianten weglässt, ist das deutlich einfacher als der rote wanderweg durchs valbella.





trotzdem find ich die variante via costainaspass insgesamt schöner.


----------



## st.zipp (26. Juli 2011)

Cool jetzt hammer a karte. Wobei ich mich immer frag, wie ihr das schaffts, in den Text ne Grafik einzufügen. Bin wohl zu blöd

Also von der F. di Funtana da S-Charl nach Süden den schwarzgepunkteten trail, dann Ri Westen auf den blau gestreichelten Weg, der von der  Alp Munt zur Teerstraße führt und dann, wenn man zum Ofenpass will, besser nicht den schwarzgepunkteten Trail zur Passhöhe, sondern besser auf dem dann rot gestreichelten Weg bleiben bis zur (lila eingezeichneten) Passstraße und über diese zum Ofenpass. Ich find das ne schöne Variante, wenn man nach Weseten will. Will man nach Osten richtung St. maria u. weiter zum Döss radönt oder gar ins  Vinschgau, ist man natürlich mit dem Costainas besser dran.

Hier sieht man's ich top Qualität:

http://map.geo.admin.ch/?Y=821380&X=170561&zoom=7&bgLayer=ch.swisstopo.pixelkarte-farbe


----------



## thomasbe (28. Juli 2011)

ist das fahren im angrenzenden schweizer nationalpark eigentlich verboten? weil da gäbs ja auch echt sehr schöne übergänge richtung s-charl (zb. fuorcola val dal botsch..)


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (28. Juli 2011)

thomasbe schrieb:


> ist das fahren im angrenzenden schweizer nationalpark eigentlich verboten?



Klar, da ist doch sogar das Wandern nur auf wenigen, gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt - und selbst das nichtmal ganzjährig.
http://www.nationalpark.ch/go/de/besuchen/wandern/schutzbestimmungen


----------



## MATTESM (31. Juli 2011)

kleine Aktualisierung:
Der recht steile und bis letztes Jahr auch ziemlich ausgewaschene Weg vom Costainas hinunter ist dieses Jahr hergerichtet worden und wieder einfacher, da planiert (immer noch steil und schottrig, aber die recht brutalen Löcher sind bis zum nächsten fetten Unwetter weg...). Nach dem steilen Gegenanstieg beginnt der Traum bis kurz vor den Ofenpass, letztlich ists eine Kehre, die man auf der Straße fahren sollte, um das zu wurzelige Schlussstück zum umfahren. 
Der Trail hat übrigens diesen Ausblick auf Ortler und Co...
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...7441997235.358812.241449322234&type=1&theater 
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (22. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich besser aus, als es ist! Du kannst kaum kurbeln, weil du dann nämlich mit dem Pedal an den bergseitigen Steinen hängenbleibst, nebendran kannst dein Bike nicht schieben, weil der Weg zu schmal ist. Hat schon seinen Grund, dass wir das Rad hochkant schieben. Aber probier´s aus!


 
Hallo wir kommen bei unserer diesjährigen Tour von S-Carl und wollen via Ofenpass zum Gallo. Ursprünglich hatten wir damit geliebtäugelt über den Funtana da S-charl und das Valbella zu fahren, aber nach der Lektüre dieses Treads ist das wohl nicht zu empfehlen  

Gibts dieses Jahr neue Erekenntnis zum Valbella, oder alles noch beim Alten?

Wenn ich die Empfehlungen richtig verstehe ist die Variante Costainas - Alp Champatsch - Alp da Munt - Ofenpass die schönste

Den Costainas bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren, allerdings dann runter nach Lü, somit kenn ich das Stück.


----------



## Hofbiker (22. August 2012)

Servus Denzinger,

Ich denke wenn PFADFINDERN das schreibt, ist es eine 100% Garantie dafür das es nicht geht. Ich habe im Juli auch auf anraten von Pfadfinderin den Constains Richtung Ofenpass überquert. Es ist einfach ein tolles Wetter mit einen grandiosen Panorama was du hier geboten bekommst. Wir haben den Weg Richtung Ofenpass genommen und gleich hinter dem Gasthaus sind wir links den Weg / Trail der paralell der Strasse verläuft zur ALP BUFLORA gefahren. Dort haben wir den sehr steilen Anstieg (ca.20 min) geschoben.Danach war der Weg über den Passo Gallo leicht passierbar, der Trail hinunter zum Lago di Livignio ist echt Super!


----------



## Denzinger (22. August 2012)

Danke Tobias für Deine Einschätzung sehe ich schon genauso, ich habe halt irgendwie die Hofnung gehabt das der Weg vielleicht verändert worden ist, weil auf der Engadinseite die Wanderung offizell aufgeführt ist und die Bilder schon verlockend sind.

http://www.engadin.com/nmpoi-suchre...id]=46&cHash=9aba6dd1beda488d530e37935dbdb153

Gruß und Danke
Denzinger


----------



## Hofbiker (22. August 2012)

Ich habe im 21. Juli vom Ofenpass aus gesehen dass dort auch eine Riesen Mure abgegangen ist! Wie der aktuelle Stand ist kann ich dir nicht sagen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2012)

Der Weg ist super schmal und super ausgesetzt, sehr geröllig, zudem hängt er noch in sich. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat ihn dubbel auch so eingeschätzt wie ich.
Aber probier´s, wenn du meinst... Schlimmstenfalls hast du halt die beschriebene Wanderung.


----------



## Denzinger (22. August 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis
Okay, dann über den Costainas, auch gut weil ja tolle Landschaft

Gruß


----------



## Denzinger (22. August 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Weg ist super schmal und super ausgesetzt, sehr geröllig, zudem hängt er noch in sich. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat ihn dubbel auch so eingeschätzt wie ich.
> Aber probier´s, wenn du meinst... Schlimmstenfalls hast du halt die beschriebene Wanderung.


 
Nee Nee ich vertraue Euch, ich brauch keine Wanderung! 

Die Alternativen sind ja auch nicht gerade schlecht! 

Gruß


----------



## Denzinger (22. August 2012)

Aber nachdem ich Euch gerade so schön am Tip geben habe würde mich noch interessieren was Ihr von folgender Variante haltet:

S-charl - Costainas- Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Passo de Fraele - Cne de Trela - Bocca de Trela - Alpe Gattonino - Lago de Fraele. Sollten so rund 1800 hm sein

Gruß


----------



## eDw (19. August 2013)

Hi,
Kennt einer den Weg zwischen Alp Champatsch und Alp da Munt runter nach Tschierv?
Fahrbar? Wie schwer?

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (19. August 2013)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kennt einer den Weg zwischen Alp Champatsch und Alp da Munt runter nach Tschierv?
> Fahrbar? Wie schwer?
> 
> ...



Was ich im Kopf habe ist das ein Güterweg!


----------



## eDw (19. August 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Was ich im Kopf habe ist das ein Güterweg!



Hi,
danke fuer die Antwort. Leider knn ich mit dem Namen Gueterweg nichts anfangen. Was ist ein Gueterweg?
Nur damit wir vom selben Pfad sprechen. Wenn Du auf weiter oben schaust, so ist er schwarz gestrichelt in Serpentinen den Hang runter eingezeichnent.

Hier ist er auch im Track drin. Leider ohne jede Beschreibung.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.109371.html

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## Hofbiker (19. August 2013)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke fuer die Antwort. Leider knn ich mit dem Namen Gueterweg nichts anfangen. Was ist ein Gueterweg?
> Nur damit wir vom selben Pfad sprechen. Wenn Du auf weiter oben schaust, so ist er schwarz gestrichelt in Serpentinen den Hang runter eingezeichnent.
> 
> ...



ok, jetzt verstehe ich dich! 
Das ist ein Wanderweg, wenn du auf G Earth schauts, dann sieht es nach teilweisem Tragen aus!

Güterweg = Forststrasse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. August 2013)

Schreib doch einfach dem user einen Kommentar bzw. frag nach! Ich kenn den Weg leider auch nicht.


----------



## eDw (19. August 2013)

Hi,
ist natuerlich ne gute Idee. Werd ich machen.
Hab mir es auf Google mal angeschaut. Koennte man probieren.
Costeinas nach Sta Maria hab ich schon 3mal.
Wenn ich es fahre lass ich es Euch wissen wie es war.

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## Deleted 87379 (19. August 2013)

Ich glaube die Stelle zu kennen. Bin letztes Jahr vom Ofenpass gekommen und da sind welche runter gefahren. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (19. August 2013)

kurze Info zur Valbella-Variante: ich bin die dieses Jahr im Juni gefahren. Ist zwar sehr ausgesetzt, aber schiebend kein Problem, sogar meistens relativ breit. Ein recht ordentlicher Fahrer ist das Schotterstück auch bis auf eine Stelle komplett durchgefahren. Das gefühlt gefährlichste waren die riesigen Hütehunde, die dort Schäfchen gezählt haben.

Aber insgesamt würde ich diese Variante nur sehr versierten Fahrern empfehlen, denn die Fehlertoleranz ist gering.


----------



## fatz (19. August 2013)

eDw schrieb:


> Was ist ein Gueterweg?



oester. ausdruck fuer feldweg. d.h. i.d.r. mit kraftfahrzeug befahrbar


----------



## Hofbiker (19. August 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> oester. ausdruck fuer feldweg. d.h. i.d.r. mit kraftfahrzeug befahrbar



Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## p100473 (27. August 2013)

Kommt man von der sesvenna-hütte auf dem nationalpark-panoramaweg, also über die forcella sesvenna, 2.819 m rüber nach S-Charl? Wie viele stunden Tragen/Schieben etwa? oder gibts da ein radverbot? der weg liegt ja ausserhalb nationalpark?

Volkmar


----------



## Hofbiker (28. August 2013)

p100473 schrieb:


> Kommt man von der sesvenna-hütte auf dem nationalpark-panoramaweg, also über die forcella sesvenna, 2.819 m rüber nach S-Charl? Wie viele stunden Tragen/Schieben etwa? oder gibts da ein radverbot? der weg liegt ja ausserhalb nationalpark?
> 
> Volkmar



irgenwie geht es, aber viel Zeit geht mit schieben und tragen auf!
ich glaube es gibt eine Beitrag im Forum, nimm die SUFU!


----------



## p100473 (28. August 2013)

laut SUFU gibts das Thema "Forcella Sesvenna". Allerdings ist nur die Frage gestellt- Antwort gibts keine. also allzu viele biker scheinen noch nicht drüber gegangen zu sein. Aber vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, der die erfahrung schon gemacht hat.

Volkmar


----------

